# Photoshop CS3 blitz entfernen + glanzeffekt machen



## photonewb (17. Mai 2008)

Hi ich wollte gerne mal wissen wie so was geht oder ob mir das jemand machen kann 

als Beispiel hab ich ein Cd-Cover geuploaded, da dies daran gut zu zeigen wäre.







Thx im Vorraus

Mfg photonewb


----------



## Alexander Groß (17. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

was willst du genau?

Blitz entfernen

oder 

Glanzeffekt machen.

Bei dem Blitz vom Beispielbild würde ich es lieber noch mal ohne Blitz fotografieren.
Falls du ein konkretes Problembild hast poste doch mal dieses.

Glanzeffekt: Mehr Infos.


Alex


----------

